# First Friction Fit Custom Saya



## miketayl0r

Poplar wood, dyed and lacquered.


















friction fit on a Kanehiro 240mm Gyuto


----------



## RobinW

First, ehhhh?
When my first of anything looks like that i might change my career! 
Looks very nice!


----------



## Don Nguyen

Interesting choice on the dye, but the construction is solid!


----------



## Lefty

Looks great, Mike! Both of your sayas that I've seen have made me go. Hmmmm...ringer(?)


----------



## Korin_Mari

RobinW said:


> First, ehhhh?
> When my first of anything looks like that i might change my career!
> Looks very nice!



+1 
My goodness, you have great woodworking skills. What type of wood is it made out of, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## miketayl0r

Thanks for the kind words guys. Yeah I've been experimenting with different dyes and lacquer on Poplar wood. I think I've decided to just go the natural wood route, and buy some premium wood from one of the vendors on this forum.

Another saya I just finished.
Friction Fit saya on a 240mm Takeda Gyuto


----------



## heirkb

Nice work. I see you're also using a saw rasp. Those things make this process soooo much easier.


----------



## JasonD

Don Nguyen said:


> Interesting choice on the dye, but the construction is solid!



Poplar generally has a green tint naturally, and I think it gets stronger with age. So the dye is just sort of giving this one a jump start imo.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Nice job! Did you intend to carve it in addition to laminating it, or did it just end up not fitting without a little adjustment? My Shig did that to me, I had to alter the interior of the sheath to get the tang to fit without stressing the wood.


----------



## Burl Source

Good Job.


----------



## miketayl0r

Burl Source said:


> Good Job.



thanks! means a lot. have my eyes on some flaming redwood!!



BurkeCutlery said:


> Nice job! Did you intend to carve it in addition to laminating it, or did it just end up not fitting without a little adjustment? My Shig did that to me, I had to alter the interior of the sheath to get the tang to fit without stressing the wood.



thanks! yes i did intend to carve it prior construction! through trial and error i found this works best, only having to make minor adjustments after construction to get a solid fit without stressing the wood or choking the tang.


----------



## RoanRoks29

They look fantastic dude!! I wish my first one came out that good!!


----------



## jklip13

looks super clean, does the edge touch the inside?


----------

